# Password-protected CMOS setup



## MrCee (Jun 25, 2000)

I bought a "retired" business computer (TriGem "GemMaster", 75mhz Pentium, 16mb RAM, American Micro (?) 1994 BIOS) in hopes I could set it up for my son to have internet access. I would like to install a CD drive, sound card and modem, and Windows 98 or NT. My problem is I can't get to the CMOS setup program. When the machine boots and I press the delete key to go to setup it is blocked by a password request. If I let the computer go through the boot program it loads Windows 3.X for Networks, but goes to a screen with the original owner's opening menu. There appears to be no way to get to the Windows desktop or the DOS prompt. I tried to power-up with a Windows 98 start-up disk in drive A, but it continued to boot from the C drive. I'd really appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

This is more a hint for those that have a bit faster connection to do a search.

Most Mainboards have a jumper that you can change to to clear the CMOS (which will clear the password also). On others that CMOS battery is removable and you can just take it out for a while (length of time eludes me right now) which will also clear the CMOS.

In either of these cases you will need the info for your hard drives etc, so you can set them again after clearing the CMOS. Being a 75MH Pentium it might have an autodetect for the HDD but I can't say for sure.

Again, hopefully someone with a decently fast connection can do a search and give you either the jumper or battery removal info needed.

Sorry I can't help any more than that


----------



## MrCee (Jun 25, 2000)

Thank you for your suggestion, Ari. I started to go after the CMOS battery, but your comment about having to have information about the hard drive to setup the CMOS configuration came to mind. Where would one locate such information? Another problem for me is that I don't have drivers, or manuals for any of the installed components. Is there any way to interrupt the boot up sequence and get to the DOS prompt or Windows desktop? If I could do that would it then be possible to printout the CMOS setup data and make copies of any drivers I might need? Any suggestions would be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

Unfortunately, with the CMOS password protected, anything short of Win95 is not going to let you get the true info about your hardware. At a 75MHZ Pentium, your BIOS SHOULD be able to autodetect the info about your drives etc., but I can't guarantee it.

I'm still hoping that someone that can spend a bit more time on this will jump in and help ya out. I can do it, but at my present modem speed and 1-2 times a week access it would take a LONG time.

Larry, Bhesson, Chris, Dreamboat ? come on ya'll help this guy out wqould ya. I don't get on enough/long enough right now to be a lot of help.

------------------
If I stuff Viagra in my floppy drive, will it become a HARD drive ?


----------

